# Solo: Neue Gerüchte rund um Quasi-Fortsetzung



## Darkmoon76 (30. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: Neue Gerüchte rund um Quasi-Fortsetzung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: Neue Gerüchte rund um Quasi-Fortsetzung*


----------



## Kristian (30. Dezember 2020)

Ehm... die Serie wurde bereits am Ende der letzten Mandalorian-Staffel geteasert. Mandalorian spielt nach "Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter".

Solo spielt noch vor "Eine neue Hoffnung"


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Dezember 2020)

Kristian schrieb:


> Ehm... die Serie wurde bereits am Ende der letzten Mandalorian-Staffel geteasert. Mandalorian spielt nach "Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter".
> 
> Solo spielt noch vor "Eine neue Hoffnung"



Das war die Boba Fett Serie die da geteasert wurde


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (30. Dezember 2020)

Bitte nicht.


----------



## schokoeis (31. Dezember 2020)

Hmmm Starwars wird zu einem Kinder-Franchise. Solln sie drehen was sie wollen, ich hab mit dem SW-Universum abgeschlossen.


----------



## Chroom (31. Dezember 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Hmmm Starwars wird zu einem Kinder-Franchise. Solln sie drehen was sie wollen, ich hab mit dem SW-Universum abgeschlossen.



Willst du damit behaupten das SW noch nie auch für Kinder gemacht war? Na dann hat mich mein Onkel in den 80ern wohl ins Kino geschmuggelt um DRdJR zu sehen  (war da 8 od. 9 Jahre alt). Komischer Kommentar sry.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Dezember 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Hmmm Starwars wird zu einem Kinder-Franchise. Solln sie drehen was sie wollen, ich hab mit dem SW-Universum abgeschlossen.


... also ich würde mein Kind Rogue One und The Mandalorian nicht zeigen, aber gut, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Chroom (31. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... also ich würde mein Kind Rogue One und The Mandalorian nicht zeigen, aber gut, jeder wie er mag.



Ja ist verständlich wenn sie evtl. noch unter 12 sind. Btw. Ich konnte nach unserem Kinobesuch damals auch Wochenlang nicht schlafen weil ich vor dem schlafen gehen ununterbrochen versucht habe die Macht zu nutzen. (es gelang mir nicht)


----------



## haep2 (31. Dezember 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Hmmm Starwars wird zu einem Kinder-Franchise. Solln sie drehen was sie wollen, ich hab mit dem SW-Universum abgeschlossen.



Episode IV hat eine Altersfreigabe ab 6 Jahren und ist perfekt für Kinder geeignet...
Star Wars war schon immer für die ganze Familie, daran hat sich nichts geändert.

Was eine Fortsetzung um Qi'ra anbelangt:
Könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, der Film/Serie würde sich vermutlich allein schon durch Emilia Clarke in der Hauptrolle verkaufen...


----------



## ego1899 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin da auch ein wenig skeptisch, wenn ich bedenke, was da alles momentan in Produktion sein soll. Aber von Mandalorian habe ich auch absolut nichts erwartet und würde extrem positiv überrascht. Von Rogue One genauso. 

Ob sich das natürlich (so oft) wiederholen lässt, ist die Frage. Aber wenn nur die Hälfte der Produktionen, welche momentan in der Mache sind, auf einem zumindest ähnlichem Niveau befinden, fände ich das schon in Ordnung.

Dass Disney, bei dem Betrag der investiert wurde, in die Vollen geht und das Franchise ausquetscht, sollte eigentlich niemanden überraschen. 
Und im Prinzip muss man sich ja auch nicht immer alles ansehen.  
Ich kann beispielsweise absolut nichts mit dem ganzen Animationsmist anfangen, daher quäle ich mich da auch nicht (mehr) durch, nur um mich anschließend zu beschweren.


----------



## LesterPG (31. Dezember 2020)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich kann beispielsweise absolut nichts mit dem ganzen Animationsmist anfangen, daher quäle ich mich da auch nicht (mehr) durch, nur um mich anschließend zu beschweren.


Och, abgesehen von der "Flash"Graphik Serie waren die  doch durchaus unterhaltsam, wenn auch weichgespült.


----------



## Runtin (1. Januar 2021)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich kann beispielsweise absolut nichts mit dem ganzen Animationsmist anfangen, daher quäle ich mich da auch nicht (mehr) durch, nur um mich anschließend zu beschweren.



... du ziehst also eine schlechte Story mit Live-Action Schauspielern vor???? 
Du ziehst also die Kunst anderer runter  ohne es komplett gesehen zu haben?
Weil du schon vorher weißt, dass du dich beschweren wirst?
Du bist so deutsch und ignorant, dass mir schlecht wird

Also ich ziehe eine gute Story vor und kann mit dem Story-WirrWarr der  Sequels nix anfangen....

Dann lieber mehr animierte, aber gute Stories


----------

